# Fish breaking tanks.



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

my ps have been skittish these past day and crash all over the place in my tank. they slam realllllllllly hard head onto the glass. im kinda worried that they could someday break it with enough abuse. so my questions is, how big of a piranha would be able to break 1/2" thick glass aquarium??? they usually hit the width glass of the tank. thanks!


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

I never seen a fish brake a fish tank it would be very hard to do that I would want to say but I don't think they do.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

never seen or heard of a fish doing that..


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

NavinWithPs said:


> my ps have been skittish these past day and crash all over the place in my tank. they slam realllllllllly hard head onto the glass. im kinda worried that they could someday break it with enough abuse. so my questions is, how big of a piranha would be able to break 1/2" thick glass aquarium??? they usually hit the width glass of the tank. thanks!
> [snapback]875452[/snapback]​


You need to ask the question why are your fish so skittish? Water parameters, lighting and tank decor are the primary factors. See what you can do for the fish. There are a few good threads on the site for tank setup, decor and lighting. IMO, its no fun watching your fish freak; and believe me, its not fun for them either.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah ive only ever heard of one fish that has busted a tank and thats a tiger shovelnose catfish and that was only a story ( not a first hand account) of it happening so i think your plenty safe 
1/2 glass is very tough stuff 
youll be fine 
but find out why they are stressed and try to rectify the problem 
later


----------



## killintime (Sep 7, 2004)

years ago i had a 6 inch red breast split the glass in my 35 gallon tank from top to bottom when my mother turned on the living room lights early one morning and starteled the fish.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

I get a little nervous as well of my fish in a glass tank...I have a 4 piece glass lid on my 140 gal- and on a few occasions in the middle of the night I've heard the fish slam into the glass lids of the tank causing quite a state of panic on my end


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What are you doing that is making them freak out so much? I havent personally heard of any Ps busting a tank. Other larger fish can easily though.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> What are you doing that is making them freak out so much? I havent personally heard of any Ps busting a tank. Other larger fish can easily though.
> [snapback]875987[/snapback]​


it's pretty much turning onthe living room light that makes them scared. the room is reeeallly dark when there's no moonlight hitting the room. HHMMMM.... i think i just answered my questions...


----------

